# Reading > Forum Book Club >  January '16 Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

Please vote for the book you would like to read in January by December 31st.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am really looking forward to making this a good reading year... So, let's get voting, folks.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Some really interesting books on this list. Look forward to deciding my choice over the next 4-5 days.

----------


## mona amon

I think it is high time I read the Idiot, so that is what I voted for.

----------


## Scheherazade

I won't mind any of the books that are in the running... Been reading a lot of 20th C western literature lately so it will be a change of pace for me.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I'll probably choose _The Remains of the Day_, we saw the film and liked it, the actors were good, too.

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## papayahed

oh, this all look good!

----------


## bounty

one wonders where the heck are the people who nominated any particular book? I voted for mine...the remains of the day.

can we count dreamwoven's mention in the thread and have a three-way tie?

----------


## papayahed

> one wonders where the heck are the people who nominated any particular book? I voted for mine...the remains of the day.


I forgot. Until today.

----------


## mona amon

Remains of the Day is one of my most favourite books. Didn't vote for it because I've already read it many times, but I was kind of hoping it would get chosen.

----------


## plainjane

And the winner is...................??

----------


## Dreamwoven

I am pretty sure I did cast a vote for _The Remains Of The Day_ - on the 30th in fact, though we can't prove whose vote it was - but even so there is only 1 vote for it so I would argue strongly for the votes cast to reflect the outcome. That still leaves two books each with 2 votes. It is a shame so few voted but there it is. You could, of course have a second round of voting for the decider. Scheherazade?

----------


## bounty

heck then I might be the doofus who didn't vote for the book he nominated!

----------


## papayahed

Dream - your vote didn't show up

Bounty - you're not a doofus

----------


## Dreamwoven

All the more reason not to count _The Remains of the Day_ as a contender.

----------


## mona amon

Bounty, I too didn't vote for the book I nominated (Light in August). I tried to vote for something already voted for, or there'll be just one vote for each, with so few of us voting.

----------


## bounty

why thank you papayahed...

its interesting mona to consider, given the many dozens on the site who are active in some way, and presumably who read, that this section isn't more popular.

----------


## merrycollie

Hi, I'm new, (again), to this site, but the first thing I went to, was the book club. I saw 2 being more favored and decided to send for Things fall Apart. I don't know at what point you decide on the month's pick, but I started reading this and it is SO good! I'll probably have it read in a few days, so in case you decide on another book to read, I may send for that one also.

----------


## zeldalola

Did you ever decide?

----------


## VMLM3

Hey! I'm a brand spankin' new member. Fresh faced and wide eyed, hoping to learn your worldly ways. How does this work? What do we read? Is the decision taken? I'm very eager to read _either_ the idiot or things fall apart. Will you have me?

----------


## Dreamwoven

Since there was no clear decision, and so few voted, I have assumed we just make our own choice. I have got a copy of The Remains of the day by Kazuo Ishiguro. There is a sub-forum here for book reviews, so if you think a book is worth reviewing and have something to say, just publish anything on book reviews there.

----------


## VMLM3

Alright then.... guess I'll just continue reading Swann's way..

----------


## ksyfullah07

I would like to vte for 'The Comedians'...But I can not...

----------

